# Automatic Pax Added to Queue



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

So i have noticed something. Every time i get the "Passenger has been added to your queue" alert the pax is horrible. With the one rare exception, I would have dated the one exception.

I am wondering if these forced add ons, there's no way to not accept them, are VERY low rated and Lyft knows that no driver in their right mind would accept a ping from them.

Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

drivininsac said:


> So i have noticed something. Every time i get the "Passenger has been added to your queue" alert the pax is horrible. With the one rare exception, I would have dated the one exception.
> 
> I am wondering if these forced add ons, there's no way to not accept them, are VERY low rated and Lyft knows that no driver in their right mind would accept a ping from them.
> 
> Thoughts? Experiences?


It really works well in my opinion. Now if the useless customers would learn to type in the address of where they are, be ready to go when drivers arrive, and tip NO LESS THAN A DOLLAR life would be OK.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Old Smokey said:


> It really works well in my opinion. Now if the useless customers would learn to type in the address of where they are, be ready to go when drivers arrive, and tip NO LESS THAN A DOLLAR life would be OK.


That would be awesone if these pax did this. However I have a feeling they are so low rated because they don't do these things. All except the one, who gave me an awesome tip, I gave them 3 stars or below.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

drivininsac said:


> That would be awesone if these pax did this. However I have a feeling they are so low rated because they don't do these things. All except the one, who gave me an awesome tip, I gave them 3 stars or below.


Had one looser this morning who thought I would pull all the way back into her apartment complex because it was raining. WRONG BESIDES THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH ROOM FOR THE RESIDENTS, DID SHE THINK I CARE? Account profile said since February 2017, so I gave a little more latitude than the standard 5 minutes. I asked when did you start with Lyft knowing the answer already, she states since it started, I replied 7 years, 3 years, or 5 years? Then she tells me she knows all about UBER and ride share. GUESS WHAT SHE GOT?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Old Smokey said:


> Had one looser this morning who thought I would pull all the way back into her apartment complex because it was raining. WRONG BESIDES THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH ROOM FOR THE RESIDENTS, DID SHE THINK I CARE? Account profile said since February 2017, so I gave a little more latitude than the standard 5 minutes. I asked when did you start with Lyft knowing the answer already, she states since it started, I replied 7 years, 3 years, or 5 years? Then she tells me she knows all about UBER and ride share. GUESS WHAT SHE GOT?


Water, mints, and an aux cord? 

I'm just joking with you. But yeah, I get so many like that.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

drivininsac said:


> Water, mints, and an aux cord?
> 
> I'm just joking with you. But yeah, I get so many like that.


I wish it was raining harder than a Portland nuisance rain, she would have had an opportunity on practing ordering a new ride.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

drivininsac said:


> So i have noticed something. Every time i get the "Passenger has been added to your queue" alert the pax is horrible. With the one rare exception, I would have dated the one exception.
> 
> I am wondering if these forced add ons, there's no way to not accept them, are VERY low rated and Lyft knows that no driver in their right mind would accept a ping from them.
> 
> Thoughts? Experiences?


Yes! I am seeing the same thing also! I think next time I get an auto-added pax....I will drive to the pick up location and then "Ooops....I accidentally cancelled. Please re-request!"  Then...I will see the pax rating before I accept.

WHY is it that we are NOT given their rating when it is auto-added? There is no good reason....unless they are hiding it. 

_The last auto-added pax was creepy! For his profile pic, he had a pic of a giant fish with its mouth open. He did not reply beyond one syllable words to any questions and he didn't even look 18 imho. 

Needless to say: No tip and gave him 3 stars. _


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

If they haven't got a real profile pic, I don't pick em up. I will try to scam em for the cancel fee, if it's raining I will wait till they be outside getting wet walking to my car, before doing so.


----------



## RatherBeUbering (Jan 31, 2017)

I've had this happen to me on a couple of occasions. I've never picked a rider though. When I complete the ride I'm on, I'm expecting to be directed to the queue rider's location. I've never received directions. I'm not sure if I somehow cancelled the ride or the pax cancelled the ride.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

At least on the iPhone, when someone has been added to your queue, the next time you switch back to the Lyft app there will be a pop up that you have to click on. You will not be able to complete/drop off your current ride without clicking on the pop up. After you complete the current ride, the Lyft app will switch to the next passenger and will start navigation or you can click on the navigation arrow as always.

If the passenger has cancelled, then the Lyft screen will display no ride. This is how it works if someone cancels after you have accepted a ride and navigate toward the pickup...switching back to the Lyft app from your navigation will show that you are once again back in "waiting for a ride" mode.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

September 2, 2020

Lyft keeps bugging me to activate "Automatic Acceptance of Ride Requests". 

Why would any driver turn on this feature?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Most Lyft pax suck, queued up or not.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> September 2, 2020
> 
> Lyft keeps bugging me to activate "Automatic Acceptance of Ride Requests".
> 
> Why would any driver turn on this feature?


It's a little strange how much leeway the different Lyft markets have in customizing the base app. In the SoCal market, auto-queue is on by default. You can't turn it off. I just decline any auto-queued ride while the previous one is still active; you can do that with no hit to the acceptance rate. And I usually wait to decline until the very last moment, so that the auto-queued pax will already have waited annoyingly long for me to complete my current ride. It's my silent form of protest.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got notification of this today in my app as well. Is this different than the auto Q ride system already in place?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> It's a little strange how much leeway the different Lyft markets have in customizing the base app. In the SoCal market, auto-queue is on by default. You can't turn it off. I just decline any auto-queued ride while the previous one is still active; you can do that with no hit to the acceptance rate. And I usually wait to decline until the very last moment, so that the auto-queued pax will already have waited annoyingly long for me to complete my current ride. It's my silent form of protest.


Auto-Queue is different from Auto-Accept. Auto-Accept happens when you are driving along with no passengers already in the car. It's just like Auto-Queue, but you're not in the process of a trip when Auto-Accept happens. I've never turned it on...and never will.

For 6 years, Lyft has made changes that they claim are GOOD, but they are just B.S.. The platform is a Looooong way from being as decent as it was in 2015. Then we earned 80% of the full fare, and up to 200% more $$$$ when demand was high.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> Auto-Queue is different from Auto-Accept. Auto-Accept happens when you are driving along with no passengers already in the car. It's just like Auto-Queue, but you're not in the process of a trip when Auto-Accept happens. I've never turned it on...and never will.
> 
> For 6 years, Lyft has made changes that they claim are GOOD, but they are just B.S.. The platform is a Looooong way from being as decent as it was in 2015. Then we earned 80% of the full fare, and up to 200% more $$$$ when demand was high.


If Auto-Accept is what you say it doea, it just proves that no one of Lyft's app developers ever drove a day as a Lyft driver. A feature of no value or practical use, like scheduled rides.

It's not in my market yet (SoCal). Drove today and no mention of it.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> September 2, 2020
> 
> Lyft keeps bugging me to activate "Automatic Acceptance of Ride Requests".
> 
> Why would any driver turn on this feature?


I love it, works great here in my Market. bam bam bam ...load me up with rides. day shift ..everyone going to work, college students, or going to get their car after a night of partying.

That Said ..yes "allenchicago" if I lived in Chicago I probably would turn it off so I could screen more


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

dauction said:


> I love it, works great here in my Market. bam bam bam ...load me up with rides. day shift ..everyone going to work, college students, or going to get their car after a night of partying.
> 
> That Said ..yes "allenchicago" if I lived in Chicago I probably would turn it off so I could screen more


How many of those requests where 15 plus minutes away and ended up being a min fare ride.
on the iPhone you can cancel the ride before you finish the one in progress. I look and see where it's at and if it's more then 5 minutes from my drop off by my standards, cancel it.

on a side note, if we really are independent contractors, they should ask us if we want the ride. Since it auto accepts they expect you to do it, much like an employer....


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Da Ub said:


> How many of those requests where 15 plus minutes away and ended up being a min fare ride.
> on the iPhone you can cancel the ride before you finish the one in progress. I look and see where it's at and if it's more then 5 minutes from my drop off by my standards, cancel it.
> 
> on a side note, if we really are independent contractors, they should ask us if we want the ride. Since it auto accepts they expect you to do it, much like an employer....


30% or so of my rides even 15 minutes away are Mininum Fare.. It is what it is for My Market. We have to do VOLUME because their is no such thing as waiting for the $20-$50 rides. Like McDonalds VS Steack House

You are IC Because you can turn OFF auto Accept ...you decide whether to take it or not


----------

